# Stanford MFA in Documentary Film



## FilmSchool.org (Feb 26, 2021)

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school Stanford MFA in Documentary Film. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## LikeAnXray (Mar 2, 2021)

Any one got interview request?


----------



## User987654321 (Mar 3, 2021)

LikeAnXray said:


> Any one got interview request?


I haven't. Have you heard of anyone getting an interview yet? They say they'll give decisions on March 15 so I'd guess they would have begun interviewing by now but I haven't heard anything


----------



## LikeAnXray (Mar 3, 2021)

User987654321 said:


> I haven't. Have you heard of anyone getting an interview yet? They say they'll give decisions on March 15 so I'd guess they would have begun interviewing by now but I haven't heard anything


I haven't heard of anyone got an interview. Was it because they have too many applicants this year? Or do they interview candidates this year?


----------



## tr0624 (Mar 12, 2021)

we're getting close to the decision deadline! good luck, everyone!


----------



## ronniegetsreal (Mar 13, 2021)

Haven’t heard back yet. It’s got to be Monday, March 15


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Mar 13, 2021)

The film school Stanford MFA in Documentary Film has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------



## tr0624 (Mar 15, 2021)

any updates??


----------



## Chika67 (Mar 15, 2021)

tr0624 said:


> any updates??


Nope, no news yet.


----------



## Lensandblur (Mar 16, 2021)

Has anyone received a decision email?


----------



## tr0624 (Mar 16, 2021)

Lensandblur said:


> Has anyone received a decision email?


nothing yet!


----------



## LikeAnXray (Mar 16, 2021)

nothing.. Were you guys' checklist updated?


----------



## juno416666 (Mar 16, 2021)

haven’t heard back either 

did anyone here get an interview? I’m pretty sure it’s necessary for admission, I’m wondering if they sent out the acceptances yesterday and rejections are on the way


----------



## tr0624 (Mar 16, 2021)

juno416666 said:


> haven’t heard back either
> 
> did anyone here get an interview? I’m pretty sure it’s necessary for admission, I’m wondering if they sent out the acceptances yesterday and rejections are on the way


that's what i was thinking as well, but i haven't seen anyone get an interview. 

also nothing on my checklist has been updated


----------



## User987654321 (Mar 16, 2021)

Yeah, I haven't heard anything back yet either and no changes on the checklist.


----------



## Chika67 (Mar 16, 2021)

juno416666 said:


> haven’t heard back either
> 
> did anyone here get an interview? I’m pretty sure it’s necessary for admission, I’m wondering if they sent out the acceptances yesterday and rejections are on the way


I got an interview. It was totally unexpected and it went fine - I thought. But also haven’t heard back so... yeah.


----------



## tr0624 (Mar 16, 2021)

Chika67 said:


> I got an interview. It was totally unexpected and it went fine - I thought. But also haven’t heard back so... yeah.


congrats!! when did you hear from them about the interview?


----------



## Chika67 (Mar 16, 2021)

tr0624 said:


> congrats!! when did you hear from them about the interview?


I got an email request on the 3rd of March.


----------



## LikeAnXray (Mar 16, 2021)

application status will be updated by 6pm PST today March 16. --- email from school


----------

